# No negative comments allowed



## Daryn (30 Dec 2008)

So whats the point of it all if people are not allowed to put up there experiences dealing with company's, im talking about all the negative posts cut out the aquaessentials forum but the positive replies left, im very disappointed both with the company and this site, a whole page has went missing, NEGATIVE FEEDBACK SHOULD BE ALLOWED IF CAN BE PROVEN TRUE (EVEN AGAINST SPONSERS), other wise the site is of no use for consumers, i can understand things being removed if written in an abusive manner but the first piece written in an aggressive way was by a mod telling someone he would be better liked if he just left it out, so in my eyes this website is holding back on information to keep sponsors happy and if this is the case where will this site stop to protect sponsors, is it going to end up costing the users of this site because people will scrub any negative feedback and let other people buy products that have a reputation as being below par, because ive seen a lot of people saying negative things about regulators and lights and other stuff that are left alone. Please leave as many replies as possible as im taking it into uni to a philosophy class to get as many opinions as possible.


----------



## JamesM (30 Dec 2008)

Daryn said:
			
		

> So whats the point of it all if people are not allowed to put up there experiences dealing with company's, im talking about all the negative posts cut out the aquaessentials forum but the positive replies left, im very disappointed both with the company and this site, a whole page has went missing, NEGATIVE FEEDBACK SHOULD BE ALLOWED IF CAN BE PROVEN TRUE (EVEN AGAINST SPONSERS), other wise the site is of no use for consumers, i can understand things being removed if written in an abusive manner but the first piece written in an aggressive way was by a mod telling someone he would be better liked if he just left it out, so in my eyes this website is holding back on information to keep sponsors happy and if this is the case where will this site stop to protect sponsors, is it going to end up costing the users of this site because people will scrub any negative feedback and let other people buy products that have a reputation as being below par, because ive seen a lot of people saying negative things about regulators and lights and other stuff that are left alone. Please leave as many replies as possible as im taking it into uni to a philosophy class to get as many opinions as possible.


Amen.


----------



## billy boy (30 Dec 2008)

How long before this one does the same disappearing act, Remember this is just a praiseing forum lol.....


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Dec 2008)

I didn't read much of the thread you are talking about but that page was deleted because it was people slamming the vendor.  If you have a problem with a seller you should contact them directly.  Venting in a public forum such as this is not the way to get a problem satisfactorily resolved.  I believe that was why those posts were removed and I think George explained that in his post in that thread.  As to feedback, this isn't Ebay where vendors get rated and we have removed some posts that are overly negative about people who aren't sponsoring our site too so this isn't a 'perk' of sponsoring the forum.

Having dealt with Richard from AquaEssentials many times I am sure he will sort the issue out rapidly and to everyone's satisfaction without the need for it to be discussed in such a manner.


----------



## JamesM (30 Dec 2008)

My comment was removed and I didn't bash any vendor.


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Dec 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> My comment was removed and I didn't bash any vendor.



As I said I don't know the details, but I imagine the thread was split into two and then the latter part deleted, hence some other posts will have been lost too.


----------



## billy boy (30 Dec 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> I didn't read much of the thread you are talking about but that page was deleted because it was people slamming the vendor.



When were people slamming the vendor?? Is that the reason for pulling the thread   Not one person slammed the vendor, just pointed out a very small problem with the product that they had bought,But it must of touched a nerve with somebody.


----------



## Daryn (30 Dec 2008)

Ed Seeley, the problem was the product not the vendor (big difference im sure you will agree)  so why are all these posts on noisey solonoids not removed, what you are doing is agreeing with me the site is biased and of no good to consumers, is this correct?.


----------



## Daryn (30 Dec 2008)

Im hoping to keep this as calm as possible everyone, and im hoping since its not in the AE forum it will be left if not it will show us some more on how the site is run.


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Dec 2008)

Daryn said:
			
		

> Ed Seeley, the problem was the product not the vendor (big difference im sure you will agree)  so why are all these posts on noisey solonoids not removed, what you are doing is agreeing with me the site is biased and of no good to consumers, is this correct?.



No, as I pointed out, in my earlier post.


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Dec 2008)

whats this obsession to air your problems on line, in public? its prehistoric. its almost like your looking for it!

daryn, get rid of that bee mate


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Dec 2008)

Daryn said:
			
		

> Im hoping to keep this as calm as possible everyone, and im hoping since its not in the AE forum it will be left if not it will show us some more on how the site is run.



I don't quite see how you can be so critical of the way the site is run and not expect us who help run it to stay "as calm as possible".  I also don't see what this thread was supposed to achieve when again a private message to one of us moderators or founders would have probably got you further.  

We are trying to ensure that is an open exchange of views without denegrating or being overly critical of anyone who sells products and to try and be as fair as possible to both sides.  There are times when we feel that posts need to be removed because they go further than we are comfortable with and if you disagree with us I'm sorry.


----------



## Daryn (30 Dec 2008)

You are supposed to stay calm, if you are in a position of authority then you cant abuse it when you go hot headed (same goes for police officers and any other person in a position of authority or power), not really an open exchange of views when the views from one side is removed is it.


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Dec 2008)

Daryn said:
			
		

> You are supposed to stay calm, if you are in a position of authority then you cant abuse it when you go hot headed (same goes for police officers and any other person in a position of authority or power), not really an open exchange of views when the views from one side is removed is it.



Believe me I am completely capable of staying calm thank-you very much, but don't expect that your actions don't have consequences please.  If you want to discuss this further then please PM me and do it privately.


----------



## billy boy (30 Dec 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> whats this obsession to air your problems on line, in public? its prehistoric. its almost like your looking for it!
> 
> daryn, get rid of that bee mate




Post of the day!   someone ask's a simple question and you answer it with that,


----------



## Daryn (30 Dec 2008)

Nice threat, i take it that is saying if this continues im getting banned, this is what im hoping for so it will show people how the site is run by your sponsors, my brother is a moderator on some car sites and on these people can give honest opinions even against there sponsors without fear of a moderator or admin automatically taking the sponsors side and if the sponsor is in the wrong then this is what is said and i am talking about big companies like COURTENEY SPORT and REGAL for instance, my brother is another that thinks you cant give an honest opinion on this site as he is looking at the tank right now and that is after ive cleaned it up. Very dissapointing but expected.


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Dec 2008)

Daryn said:
			
		

> Nice threat, i take it that is saying if this continues im getting banned, this is what im hoping for so it will show people how the site is run by your sponsors, my brother is a moderator on some car sites and on these people can give honest opinions even against there sponsors without fear of a moderator or admin automatically taking the sponsors side and if the sponsor is in the wrong then this is what is said and i am talking about big companies like COURTENEY SPORT and REGAL for instance, my brother is another that thinks you cant give an honest opinion on this site as he is looking at the tank right now and that is after ive cleaned it up. Very dissapointing but expected.



Not a threat just an honest, calm response.  Which you obviously can't accept or you would have sent this to me via PM.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (30 Dec 2008)

I agree that the comments shouldn't have been deleted, but that's just me and I don't run the forums or anything. I don't think anyone was slamming Richard or Aqua Essentials in any way, just discussing the problem that they had with the opti-white tanks and saying that Richard would more than likely be on the case. Clark was the first person who posted about the problem and he wasn't slamming anyone or anything, just asking for advice.

Having said that, I think the people with problems should have contacted Richard after posting about it and people shouldn't have gone so over the top about it saying that everyone with an opposite opinion was slamming the company. At the end of the day, this is a forum and people are going to have different opinions. As I said though, nobody was doin any slamming. Even if someone was, I know Aqua Essentials are our sponsors and do a lot for us, but if there's a problem then there's a problem. You can't expect someone to keep hush about it just because they're out sponsors. The problem wasn't with Aqua Essentials anyway, so it doesn't matter. 

I can see where everyone is coming from though.

Anyway, it's not a big deal and it's been sorted out...so yeah. Why don't we all just leave it now, eh?  Keep UKAPS a place of harmony as usual.

PS - If you've still got a problem why not contact Aqua Essentials, Daryn?


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Dec 2008)

billy boy said:
			
		

> Post of the day!  someone ask's a simple question and you answer it with that,



your as bad billy boy, obviously a youngster   

this is getting daft now. i'll leave the youngsters to it.


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Dec 2008)

I'm locking this thread now.  If anyone would like to take any of the things raised here up then please contact me or another member of the moderating team privately via PM.


----------

